

Show HN: Songsp.in - a curated daily indie music newsletter - jamesgagan
http://songsp.in/

======
jamesgagan
They say build something you would use, and I felt there was a need for this.
It's really aimed at people who love new music but are either too busy to
scour the web looking for it, or don't know where to start. Subscribers get an
email each day telling them about a new band with links to a player and places
they can download the song. We only cover indie/unsigned bands and all the
links are to tracks the band or label has posted to the web for free. I'd love
to hear ideas and feedback and especially suggestions on how to improve the
site and our conversions. Right now we have about 4 subscribers after a few
weeks.

------
JonLim
I would have signed up for this service, except music discovery isn't worth $5
a month for me. A track a day, five days a week? Not bad, but I'm not sure I
would find it worthwhile.

However, the design of your landing page is great - I almost signed up just
for that.

Good luck!

